# Eagle Tankers / Shell Tankers



## bryanwoods (Nov 16, 2009)

On the 1st January 1960, Shell took over Eagle Oil. At the time Eagle had two ships building on the stocks at Cammell Lairds, yard nos 1276 and 1289. They were both launched under Shell livery and named 'Otina' and 'Oscilla' respectively. The 'Oscilla' was to have been named 'San Demetrio' under Eagle but does anyone know what the 'Otina' was to be called? Thanks.


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Been discussed here before .. have a look at 
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=10201
I hope that is the answer you need


----------



## bryanwoods (Nov 16, 2009)

Many thanks for that. Just what I was looking for. B


----------



## CLIVE R786860 (Sep 27, 2008)

Joined the Verconella ex San Gerado in Birkenhead 1965 I think the trip was down to Bonny in Nigeria,along time ago!It was my first trip as EDH.


----------



## bryanwoods (Nov 16, 2009)

*Eagle Oil / Shell Tankers*

Further to my previous posting, Eagle Oil had three ships building at Cammell Lairds when Shell took over Eagle in 1960. These ships were launched under Shell, namely Oscilla (San Demetrio), Otina (San Delfino) and Opalia. Does anyone know what the Opalia was to have been named under Eagle? She was the only one with twin funnels. Many thanks.


----------

